# 118 SQN RCAF Kittyhawks



## TACHEL (Oct 9, 2017)

A few shots of 118 SQN RCAF while on Kittyhawks in Canada 1941-43. The squadron was renumbered 438 in mid 43 upon arrival in the UK. The unit code RE was changed to VW in 1942 just prior to the unit flying accross Canada to Annette Island Alaska.

The pilot on the first photo is the CO, SQN LDR Hartland Molson, veteran of the BoB with #1 SQN RCAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## TACHEL (Oct 9, 2017)

Shots from Annette Island Alaska with new unit code VW.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 12, 2017)

Nice pics


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 13, 2017)

Good stuff.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2017)

Good shots!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## TACHEL (Oct 15, 2017)

Here's another. The boss himself, S/L Art Yuile just prior to leading 118 SQN's very last combat air patrol over Alaska before leaving for the UK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 15, 2017)

Very nice


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 15, 2017)

Good stuff.


----------

